# Bloating!



## Jman26 (Aug 19, 2008)

My male platy is very bloated and not as active. I've had this happened before and it died. What do I do, and what's it from?


----------



## Cheyd77 (Oct 8, 2008)

*may be dropsy*

Are the scales sticking out from his body? Does he look like he's rough or pinecone looking? If so it may be malawi bloat or dropsy. 
Dropsy in aquarium fish
Freshwater Fish Disease

These links may help you out. I lost one of my favorite platys to this so treat as soon as possible.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

If it is dropsy treat with 1/4 teaspoon of epsoms salt per gallon. It won't cure the dropsy but it will help the fish expel extra water.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If it doesn't look like dropsy, he could be constipated. Feeding him a bit of daphnia, or if you don't have any a piece of a thawed de-shelled pea, will help him.


----------

